# My Journey has started !



## nostalgicsam

Hurrah ! I've been offered help by the best surromum ever !!
Adrian and I are overjoyed to be helped by Kirsty and her family, just had to let everyone know !
Sam


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Sam  

As you know already, I am sooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you 

Look forward to hearing lots of updates 

I think this board might get a tad busy soon   

Loadsalove
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Freckles

Sam,

Congratulations - I hope you have the same luck as us!

xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    

Oh Sam I am absoultely delighted for you hunny.   I know only to well what you have been through with the cancer and hysterectomy.  I was so lucky that my surrogacy journey started just before the hysterectomy.  I really dont know how I would have coped.  But you have been amazing and my goodness you deserve this.  I am thrilled that you have found Kirsty, your surro angel, who is gonna make your dreams come true.  I am with you every step of the way, and my sister and I will gladly help you with any questions.  This news has made my weekend.  FAB FAB FAB FAB FAB

Love 

Lisa xx


----------



## EJJB

Congratulations Sam and Adrian.
We are so pleased for you.
Hope your journey is as successful as ours.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG Sam - I am sat here in (happy) tears for you Hun.

You deserve this so, so much and I am so excited for you.

I knew you would find a surro because you really are a truely special person ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Suzie

ohhh this is fab 

 look forward to following your journey

xx


----------



## HJW

I've posted on SUK too Sam, but BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!

You and Ade are lovely and deserve all the luck in the world.

Look forward to following your journey!

Hayley x


----------



## Jo

Sam !!
This just fantastic news, I am sorry I have missed it until now !!!

I am wishing you all the luck in the world, these ladies are very special angels, 
They are giving the chance of life to people that is just mindblowing  

Can't wait to watch your journey unfold, its an amazing journey to go through  

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

Congratulations Sam great news.
Wishing you lots of luck 

Jane x


----------



## Jaq

Ooh Sam, what great news, I'm so pleased for you. After all you've been through you deserve the best of luck with this journey. Congratulations - and hope it won't be too long before we can allcogratulate you again  
Love Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hello,

Just found out today OMG........ 










WE ARE HAVING A BABY ! 


   


Our first transfer has worked, first scan 8th Oct, we are lost for words, miracles so DO happen !

Thanks to Kirsty, Tim & Abbey for making a miracle come true.



Our baby is due on 21st May 2008....

Thanks to everyone at FF for all your support

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Oh Sam and Ade

I am sat here with   (very happy one ) for you all

will be watching this thread for your updates

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## lucycrackers

Just wanted to congratulate you on your wonderful news! I look forward to reading all about your journey.

Can't wait for it to be my good news on this forum x


----------



## Freckles

Somehow I missed this! Congratulations on your bfp. Great news.


----------



## lisabelle

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I am sat here in work crying my eyes out!!  My boss thinks I have lost the plot!!!!!!  Oh Sam I am absolutely over the moon for you.  Got a huge lump in my throat, butterflies in my belly and tears rolling down my face.  You are gonna be a mummy.  Wot a lucky little baby this is gonna be!  Chuffed to bits for you and Adrian.  Oh god I need to have a coffee to calm down but think I will have to send my boss out for a bottle of wine!! Ha!!  Keep me updated.  Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


Lots of love 

Lisa, Chris and Evie xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG !!! Just seen this !!! 

Sat here crying for you hun - I have always told you it would happen !!! 

I cannot even put in to words how happy I am for you !!!!

T xx


----------



## Jo

OMG !!!!
Congratulations !!!!

I am so pleased for you and your DH , have a wonderful journey.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Siobhan1

Congratulations!!!

Wonderful news!

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Fab news, Congratulations 

Nicky x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

yay well done.    

hayley


----------



## Suzie

wow only just seen this 

Fantastic news ! 

 on your 

xx


----------



## Amandajb

Congratulations to you! 



    


Amanda


----------



## Jaq

Wow Sam, just spotted this - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Wishing you all a happy and uneventful pregnancy, will have to keep checking on your progress. Enjoy!!

Love Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam

It is with great sadness that we learnt today that lil baby spence is not to be.... 

Kirsty had pains early last week and on Thursday was back at her GP, they sent her to hopsital for blood tests and an emergency scan. Sadly the scan showed no baby and the blood test revealed a very low HCG count. 

Kirsty was kept in hospital overnight and came home yesterday, today she had to return for another blood test which showed her HCG level had dropped again and the hospital advise an early loss or hopefully not an ectopic pregnancy.  

She had to return to the hospital for another blood test the week after next when her Tim & Abbey return from a well deserved weeks holiday. Their holiday was already booked but we are thankful that she is able to be away after todays news to relax and recover. 

We wouldn't have got this far on our journey to be parents without Kirsty Tim & Abbey, we love them dearly and we admire their courage and are humbled by there desire to help us be parents. 

Tim especially has been wonderful, supporting Kirsty, and me and Ade and we thank him very much for that.

Hopefully we will try again when Kirsty is well and we have all taken a bit of time out.
Sam
xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh Sam

I am so, so sorry hun   A loss is always so hard but when it is as deserved as yours it makes it all the harder.

Please send my love to Kirsty and her family and as always my thoughts are with you and Adrian.

I hope you all soon feel up to trying again 

T xx


----------



## lisabelle

I have sent you a PM hun.

So so sorry to hear this news.

Lisa x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Sam

So sorry to hear this sad news.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Jo

I am so saddened to read this news  

My heart goes out to you all, we know how you feel, if you ever need to chat you know where I am.

Please take care of each other.

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## sk

So sorry to hear your very sad news, thinking of you
karen


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Sam

As I said this evening, you know where I am anytime you need to chat.

Sending hugs to you all

Love Jen xx


----------



## Amandajb

I'm thinking of you at this difficult time.

Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hello and thanks for all your kind words of support, we are very sad but we haven't given up yet and we will try again. For those of you have suffered losses before my heatr goes out to you. Onwards and upwards....
Sam
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

So sorry to hear this sad news 

Thinking of you all right now and sending lots of  's to you.

Nicy x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh im so sorry to hear your news  

hayley


----------



## Jaq

Sorry to hear your sad news hun   
But glad you are able to look to the future and hope it is not too long before we get to hear some more good news. In the meantime, take care.
Love Jaq


----------



## OD2

Hello,

Just thought I'd drop by and say hello - hope all's going well for you.

Fiona (from SUK)


----------



## Freckles

Very sorry to read of your loss. xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Fiona, another site to chat on LOL, Im doing ok thanks. Thanks freckles ur twins are gorgeous !
Sam


----------



## Siobhan1

I've only just come back to this thread & am   reading your very sad news.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks everyone for your kind words, we hope to be trying again before xmas.
xx


----------



## Jaq

Good luck for next time - really hope you end up getting a great Xmas present!

Love Jaq


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Good luck

hugs

M J
x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks everyone, our 2nd FET will be on 4th Dec, only 10 days to go, sadly tho this will be our last try with Kirsty as she is unable to continue with surrogacy due to medical reasons (not related to surrogacy) so we do need lots of baby dust this time round..
Sam


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Sam

I am throwing so much baby dust around its getting a bit difficult too see round here!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Jennifer

The air is thick with babydust here too Sam


----------



## Jo

Wishing you all so much luck.

love Jo
x  x x


----------



## sk

Have you tried acupuncture for Kirsty, it really helps before and after transfer.  Also our surrogate drank pineapple juice not concentrate and not from fresh pineapple juiced either.
Just wishing you lots and lots of luck 
love 
karen x x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Good luck hunny for 4th.  I will be here for you every step of the way.                                           
Lots of love and luck to you Adrian and Kirsty.

Lisa, Chris & Evie xxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Sam

Wishing you all loads of luck. 
Dec 4th is our Timothy's birthday - must be a special date, so I'm sure it'll work for you this time.
Keeping fingers crossed
Love Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww thanks guys.... funnily enuff KIrsty is trying accupuncture this time and Ill get loads of pineapple juice in for her this weekend LOL.......


----------



## SuziT

fingers and toes crossed for Tuesday, hope all goes to plan 

Nicky xx


----------



## EJJB

Hi |Sam and Ade,
Just want to wish you the very best of luck for Tuesday. I didn't realise it would be your last go, so fingers are doubly crossed now.
Sorry we won't see you in Ruislip, just got too much on.
Lots of Love 
EJJB
  x  
EMB sends a kiss too!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Best of luck for today for you all, will be crossing everything for you, Sam.

Big kisses,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Loads of luck Sam and Kirsty and co !!!

I have everything crossed for you !!!

xx


----------



## cbizzies

Hi, its Carol from surro boards.  I am praying so much for your transfer today, and more importantly for the 2ww.  It would be the best Christmas present   in the World for this to be successful for you!

Lots of love, hugs, kisses, fingers crossed, prayers, blessings, and everything else good ...


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well Well Well and WOW  ,

Our transfer was yesterday and a totally different experience to our first try, which went like clockwork) this time it didn't go quite as smoothly...

Kirsty & Tim arrived monday morning and we set off for the clinic for her to have a blood test to check she was down regged and that her progesterone levels were 'high enough', we spent the afternoon shopping in Southampton, whilst Tim relaxed at ours, as we eagerly and nervously waitied for the blood test results, we finally heard from the clinic that Kirsty's progesterone levels were only 3.2 when they should have been over 30.... so transfer would now have to be delayed until the Weds as the clinic needed a day to increase her progesterone levles.... 

Poor Kirsty was then put on gestone injections, which are painful and she's been very brave total star   ! We then had to return Tues morning for Kirsty to have another blood test, to check her progesterone levels again. So we went out for an Italian meal Monday night and on Tuesday we duly returned for another blood test, then we went for lunch and more shopping at ASDA until we got the second lot of results.

Tues afternoon in ASDA we got the news we wanted that hear; that her levels were now ok to proceed with transfer on Weds and defrosting of 2 of our embies  . So Tues night we had a curry and watched the new harry potter film whilst our embies   began their defrost. 

Weds morning we rang to ask about our embies to check they had defrosted ok, they had both defrosted but the embryologist said they would ring us back to confirm stage and grade prior to transfer, they rang bak not long after to say that one of the embies had stopped developing  , but that the one left was very good  (no fragmentation like last time), would we like to abandon the cycle or go ahead... well of course we wanted to go ahead !!

So later on Weds we had our lil embie transferred into Kirsty, it was amazing, as was Kirsty, I swear the embie lit up like a Christmas Tree   when it was positioned in Kirsty's lining, it was a fantastic experience..... 

I took Kirsty & Tim back to the airport to fly home, sad to see them go as always and now of course we wait the 2 weeks   until we test on 19th Dec...

Thanks for everyone's heartfelt wishes and baby dust  for us, we've got everything crossed   and we hope this time it's meant to be, and meant to be only the one embie, as I keep telling Kirsty it's going to divide into twins anyway LOL (I really shouldn't joke) 

xx


----------



## Jaq

Wow Sam, quite a journey so far - hope the 2ww goes smoothly and you get that BFP - GOOD LUCK!!!
Love and crossed fingers
Jaq


----------



## Jennifer

Thinking of you Sam and Kirsty   

    

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## SuziT

all good things come to those who wait!!!.

fingers crossed for you all.  

Nicky xx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh Sam I have marked the date on my calendar....come on 19th December!!!!!!                                                                                                                          

Love ya loads

Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Keeping everything crossed for you all in this 2 ww  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie

sending you loads of  for your 2ww

xx


----------



## Fruitbat24

Good luck with your two week wait Hun!!


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks everyone, almost halfway there now as only 8 days to go.....  any coping techniques gratefully appreciated LOL
xx


----------



## Jo

Keeping eveything crossed still 

  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Sam,
Wishing you lots of 'halfway there' positive vibes- hang in there.                            ^reiki

Wishing you well all the way.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Amandajb

I'm keeping everything crossed and sending lots of   and best wishes your way.

Keep us posted...

Amanda


----------



## cbizzies

My coping skills included a glass of wine, and sleeping tablets if necessary.  As it is a surrogacy, you can.  The nights were the worst.  During the day I could find things to do, at night the mind starts going wild!!!!

Still keeping everything crossed and sending good vibes your way!

Ca x


----------



## SuziT

no words of wisdom for you, sorry 

its half over - still fingers crossed that you get your christmas present!!!

Nicky xx


----------



## surromummyuk

the 2ww is tough!just try and keep busy and positive,i know,easier said than done!wishing you loads of luck hun


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank you all, Carol LOL I'll def be on the wine by this weekend and I agree Im ok except for not sleeping too well, Im halfway inbetween feeling very excited and very sick.... only 6 days to go.......
xx xx


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoo !!!  Well at least you are more than half way there now   

Still sending lots of    

xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww thanks Jen, feels like we've been waiting 2 months not 2 weeks LOL, almost only 4 days to go now !! Whoooo Hooo
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Jo

OMG only 4 days left!! that seems to have gone so quick, well for us watching from afar it does  

 from here 

Jo x x x


----------



## **Tashja**

Sam 

Big hugs hun.  You have so many people behind you on this.,  Stay strong - you know you can get me on MSN anytime. 

T xx


----------



## SuziT

not long now to go 

have a glass of wine tonite and chill out.  Heres hoping this is your time!!.

lots of love

Nicky xx


----------



## lisabelle

Thinking of you Sam.  I remember our two week wait.  Oh god it is endless but you only got a couple more days left.  Nothing you do seems the same during the 2 weeks, even making a cup of tea seems different!!! Well my darling I wish you all the luck in the world.  Got everything crossed for you.  You deserve this soooooooooooooo much.

Lots of love

Lisa x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Sam,
Thinking of you all, not long to go now- tomorrow if my dates are correct?  

Sending you loads of            and         and               .

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## surromummyuk

any news


----------



## Jaq

Thinking of you hun - sooooo hope it is good news for you tomorrow.
Love Jaq


----------



## Jennifer

Sending lots of positive vibes your way Sam and Kirsty  

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww thank you everyone for your support, sadly it's a negative.... 

I'll be taking some time out now, so Happy Christmas to you all
xxxx


----------



## SuziT

logged on early to hear your news.  Really gutted for you 

take care and look after yourself.

Nicky xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Sam and DH- Kirsty and Tim

I am so sorry to hear your news

 to you all

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

So sorry Sam 

You know where I am xx xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

So sorry to hear that, Sam.  
Sending you loads of love and hugs.    
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jo

Sam
I am so sorry to read your news, please take care of each other.

Thinking of you all at this sad time.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Oh Sam I am so so sorry.  Please contact me if you need me.  I will leave u alone to take it all in and I will PM you very soon.  

Love ya loads  

Lisa x


----------



## Jaq

So sorry Sam - hugs to you all.
Take care,
Love Jaq


----------



## surromummyuk

im so sorry hun!please know i am thinking of you.........


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi All,
Just wanted to let you know that Adrian and I have rec'd the best xmas pressie ever, Kirsty is having one more try for us, our 3rd transfer will be on 8th Jan, we are over the moon !
xx


----------



## SuziT

that is absolutely brilliant news, I will pray hard that it works for you all this time.  

2008 will be your year!!!

Nicky xx


----------



## surromummyuk

omg thats fantastic news hun,third times the charm!!


----------



## Jaq

Oh Sam, that's great, wishing you all the luck in the world.
Fingers crossed
Love Jaq


----------



## Jennifer

That is fab news    

xx xx


----------



## Jo

Only just seen this that is fantastic, I hope 3rd time luck for you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh hunny !!!!!

Have just seen this and sat here absolutly amazed for you !!!  I am so, so, so happy for you and Ade.  

2008 IS YOUR YEAR HUN !!!!  

Thank you Kirsty - your an angel !!!

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank you all so very much,   well Kirsty has her blood test tomorrow morning at 8:15 am, we then wait 3-4 hrs for the results to check her hormone levels are ok, then if it's all go 2 embies will be defrosted and fingers crossed they both sruvive this time and can be transferred into Kirsty on Tuesday at 12:10........ Ill keep you updated on our progress on our journey and try number 3.... fingers crossed


----------



## HJW

Thinking of you Hun - keeping everything crossed.

Hayley x


----------



## OD2

I so hope this is your time, Sam.  GOOD LUCK!

Fx


----------



## Jo

Wishing you all so much luck, may this be the one that makes your dreams come true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Amandajb

Wishing you all the best.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way..

    


Amanda


----------



## Jennifer

All the best of luck for today Kirsty and Sam - And    for your 3 little embies and the next 2 weeks   

Lots of love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jaq

Hope all has gone well and the little embies are settling in for the long haul!!
Good luck
love Jaq


----------



## Grumpygirl

Best of luck again to you all, here's hoping....      
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks for all your kind wishes, well all 3 embies defrosted ok and they put back the best two, one 2 cell and one 4 cell, transfer went brilliantly, Kirsty you're a STAR, so 2ww here we come ......


----------



## lisabelle

That is just the news I wanted to hear. Good luck to you all on this 2 week wait. I really hope that you get the start to the New year that you so deserve.

Message to embryo's: _Listen know little ones. Get really comfy in you Aunty Kirsty's womb. You are safe and warm there. And in 9 months time you are going to be meeting a wonderful Mummy and Daddy who are gonna be bessotted with you._
Take care Sam

I will PM you soon

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Well done all of you, may this 2 ww be the one that brings you to your dream 

x x x


----------



## Freckles

Great news - fingers crossed for a BFP in 2 week's time.

xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

So glad transfer went well, here's to a lovely BFP               

love
Giggly
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

good luck in the 2ww.


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank You, Good Luck to you too 
xx xx xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Thats great news!!!

I am a host surrogate with COTS, and have just had my transfer today for my wonderful friends Anita and Gerardo. This is our second attempt and we have had two embryos replaced.


sarah


----------



## Jo

Sarah wishing you lots of luck too for the next 2 weeks 

Welcome to FF 

x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww thanks Sarah good luck to you all too, must admit Im feeling it now half way through !!....
xx


----------



## lisabelle

I am in work and you just popped in my thoughts.

Get ready for the lorry load of dust

                        

 

Good luck hunny


Lisa xx


----------



## SuziT

really hope this is your time 

Going on holiday tomorrow so wont be able to read about your good news until next Sunday, I have everything crossed for you

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks Lisa and Nicky....... not long now, hoping for a good result this time........
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

WOW I can't beleive it !! We have a BFP and it's only 10 days into our 2ww !!

The thing is I have my hospital oncology check up today at 9am and how do I feel compared to how I normally feel when I go to the hospital..... well words fail me !!!! These appointments usually leave me in tears aching and longing and mouring my infertility because of cancer, yet today because of Kirsty, Tim & Abbey I go there with a happy heart, our dreams have come true, we never ever thought on that day 24th June 2005 when I was told I had womb cancer that we would ever have children, we were devestated and although time has helped us heal a little, it is surrogacy, SUK and Kirsty that have given us reason to live and hope again.

My husband has gone to work today with a smile on his face I've not seen since before I was ill.....

I am crying but today they are tears of joy and not complete sadness.....

And best of all and thanks to Kirsty I've made it here today becuase of our truly FAB friendship, our journey has been immense together, we've laughed and cried, we've been through hell, but thankfully we're both too stubborn to give in and todays BFP is because of this. Thank You Kirsty, for so much, but most of all for at some point in your life thinking you could be a surrogate for a childless couple, because of your kindness and love we are going to be a mummy and daddy and we can't wait to share every moment with you all.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Fab news Sam and DH - Kirsty, Tim and Abbey  

Thinking of you for todays appointment 


xxxx


----------



## Freckles

Such fantastic news, your message brought a tear to my eye. As you say those families that open their arms to help us restore hope and happiness to our lives. 

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you all.
xxxx


----------



## Jo

Congratulations !!! All of you  

You deserve this so much, hope you all have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

I have been keeping up with your journey from the beginning .

I am so so happy for you!!! My heart skipped a beat when I see your tickers.......


You are a truely amazing women, I know you will love and tressure every single moment of this baby, or even babies!!!! 

Enjoy the next 8 months and the life time of happiness this will bring.

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh god Sam I am not just sobbing I am wailing like a baby.  Fantastic news.  I am on   with you and Adrian. (not much room sorry with my big butt!) The tears have stopped and I have gone all giggly.   on this wonderful news.  I want to finish work now and have a glass of wine to celebrate. Just rang DH and screamed the news down the phone....he is thrilled too.  Mum and Sis are my next phone calls......yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love you millions

Lisa xx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh god I have started crying again now!!!!

Lisa x


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh yay well done.im so happy for you   

hayley


----------



## **Tashja**

Sam 

Been following your 2ww quietly !!!

So excited for you and I will catch you on MSN soon. 

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank You all so very very much.... Im lost for words and Im so grateful for the wonderful support from you all from day one. 

Lisa babes you're a STAR 
xx


----------



## SuziT

logged on before leaving for hols and couldnt believe your message.  congratulations, you so deserve this 

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## surromummyuk

omg thats so exciting!!im so pleased for you hun,congratulations!well done kirsty!


----------



## clairekentuk

Excellent news! So happy for you. 
Wishing you all a happy, healthy pregnancy and of course beyond!


----------



## crownmum

Hi Sam

Wonderful news!


----------



## surroseeker

Sam,thats wonderful news.
Well done to Kirsty for helping you get this far and giving you your fab BFP.

in 8 days time i too shall be in the 2ww with my new surro angel and we are all feeling very positive.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both,you so deserve it


----------



## Suzie

fab fab news!  

Congratulations on your  

xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just fab news, Sam ! Still smiling for you, and not toooooooo drunk from the bubbly I drank in celebration on Friday night!

Hope to catch up with you soon,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jaq

Oh thats so brilliant Sam - CONGRATULATIONS to you all, well done Kirsty and look forward to following your pregnancy hun.
Love Jaq


----------



## cbizzies

I know we've chatted, but just wanted to post a very well done to you and Kirsty on your BFP!

I am so excited and looking forward to seeing you soon!

Carol xx


----------



## *Bev*

Congratulations, I just thought i'd pop on quickly to see how you were doing and OMG a BFP!  So So pleased for you all, wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months.

Bev xx


----------



## REDHAY

Been following your story and this is just fantastic news, I bet your over the moon, congratulations      

Hayley


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Huge congratulations to you hun.  I hope you have a wonderful and amazing 9 month journey ahead of you.

Good luck

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank you all I'm on cloud 9 !! We had our booking in appt with our midwife on Friday and we have our first scan on 4th Feb......


----------



## nostalgicsam

OMG We're having Twins !! Still on the floor LOL....


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Fab  bet you couldnt believe it!

xx


----------



## SuziT

omg that is absolutely brilliant -  how were they able to tell so soon?

Nickyxx


----------



## Jo

OMG !!! Fantastic !!!

Well done all of you    

 


Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Sam I have sent you a PM...I am in shock as well


----------



## OD2

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!  Kate and I were just saying on the phone last night that we thought you were having twins.  Oh, that's just fantastic!!!  

Now, Kirsty needs to go and sit down and stay there for the remaining 8 months!!  

You're gonna have a ready-made family! Sam, you so deserve it, I'm so pleased for you.

Fxx


----------



## clairekentuk

Wow that is amazing news!
So happy for you!


----------



## **Tashja**

So happy for you Hun

I know we chatted last night but didn't want to miss out on your thread !!!   

My money is on boy/girl too - so excited for you and Kirsty !!!

T xx


----------



## sk

Fabulous news, congratualtions to you all


----------



## surromummyuk

awesome hun,double the joy!!


----------



## Freckles

Ooh, congratulations - you are in for so much fun!! I did wonder when you got a BFP so early, as the same thing happened with my surrogate but I didn't like to say in case I jinxed things.


----------



## EJJB

Nelson and Winnie it is then.LOL 
Congratulations  once again.
Love 
EJJB
  x


----------



## wishing4miracle

just a question,how did you know so early on you have twinsi tested bfp from day 9 past ec so from 6dp3dt.did you have a scan??


----------



## nostalgicsam

WOW we had our 6 week scan today and saw 2 strong heartbeats ! Was amazing ! Our consultant says all looks perfect, and a good sign to see heartbeats so soon.  Kirsty is fine just very sick and exhausted.

*We knew about twins as Kirsty had an early scan due to implantation bleed.


----------



## surroseeker

i am so excited for you sam

kirsty needs to rest up and get them embabies cooking


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi Sam,

thats great news !!!!

I am so so happy for you. I hope its a smooth pregnancy for you all.

Good luck

love
sarah


----------



## surromummyuk

aw poor kirsty!!you will just have to make a right old fuss of her sam!!


----------



## SuziT

that is absolutely brilliant news.  Im sure you are over the moon.  

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## lisabelle

Always great to see an update from you especially now!  Two ickle heart beats.....truly wonderful!  Enjoy every second of your journey to motherhood.  Fab fab fab  

Lisa


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats brilliant news!!! I am so happy everything is going so well for you!!   

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Yipeeeee we have our dating scan on 11th March, we cannot wait to see our lil babies........ We're so excited, but sad too as poor Kirsty is suffering really terribly still with the morning sickness - not morning at all ! We're hoping it gets better as we approach 12 weeks..
xx


----------



## SuziT

really glad everything is going well.   Sorry Kirsty is so sick.  

My dn was very sick up to about 15 weeks, but she is grand now, getting big and she is blooming.  We are actually really believing that we are going to have a baby


----------



## nostalgicsam

LOL I know what you mean about starting to beleive LOL think we will at our scan on Tues !!
xx


----------



## lisabelle

Enjoy every second of the scan Sam. It is truly mind blowing.  At our 12 week scan I relaxed and started believing that I was gonna be a mummy.  You deserve this so much hun.......... you and Adrian are going to be on cloud 9 when you see the monitor. These are going to be very lucky babies. I am over the moon for you.

Lisa x


----------



## nostalgicsam

We had our dating scan yesterday, we've been waiting for this day for a long time; at points over the last three years I never imagined it would come, even though I dreamed of it often, no matter how you become parents, there is absolutely nothing on this earth like seeing your baby/babies on a screen @ 11 weeks old !!

The radiographer explained that she would do all the babies measurements first and then let us see the screen; as Kirsty was lying down she couldn't see the screen, BUT as soon as the radiographer began measuring the babies, I could see Twin number one moving away arms and legs going like mad and moving all over the show as he/she was being measured ! My jaw dropped....... Ade couldn't speak and as she continued measuring and showed us the screen, my eyes welled up..... I was transfixed by what I was seeing ....

I just felt so much love and emotion I can't explain it.... she took pictures for us all, they infact do not do the babies justice LOL as they would not keep still !!

Twin 1 is lying with head left to right accross the womb and Twin 2 is lying head right to left accross the womb above Twin 1 in a sort of ying yang symbol style

We saw their heart chambers pumping away, arms, legs, toes, tiny noses, backs the lot it was amazing !! It's a massive jump from the two lil embies we saw at 8 weeks PG, absolutely fantastic I could have sat there and watched them all day....I can't wait to see them again snug in Kirsty's tum.

There really are no words to explain how we feel, knowing that we are going to be called mummy and daddy, or to explain how we feel about Kirsty, Tim & Abbey. Kirsty and I have the most special bond, it is just wonderful to be sharing our pregnancy, both physicaly and emotionally I couldn't have got here without her, I am so proud of her.

Kirsty may say she is 'just helping' us but the very fact that she feels this way just shows how serene and amazing she is, how lucky we are and how we shall love telling the twins all about how special Aunty Kirsty carried you for mummy.

We are in love !!


----------



## *Bev*

Your experience sounds completely awesome, I have tears streaming down my face i'm SO happy for you...

Enjoy the rest of the pregnancy...

Bev xx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh god I got the biggest lump in my throat and I can hardly see the keyboard through my tears.  This is just amazing Sam!!!  I know exactly how you feel hun...........and I just want to say that I still feel the same about Evie.  Everyday just gets better and better and being a Mum is the best job in the world!!!!!

This dream you have been dreaming has come true.................so happy for you!

Lisa xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

its good to see things are going so well.well done  


hayley


----------



## SuziT

omg your scan pics are just great.  Really pleased that everything went well for you all.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Jaq

Aw Sam, so pleased your scan was so wonderful - and I know just what you mean by being transfixed looking at the screen. Soo glad you are enjoying your pregnancy! (and hope Kirsty's sickness settles soon and she starts to "bloom"!!)
Love Jaq


----------



## **Tashja**

Awwww Sam ((happy tears))

I am so happy for yoou and Ade - I told you one day it woud happen and to hang in there and now you are going to be a mummy and daddy of 2 precious little ones 

Kirsty is such a special person 

T xx


----------



## Jo

Sam, One word Fantastic !!!  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank you all so much, Hayley we must be due almost same time as each other !!
xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi Hun,

just caught up with the thread and the scans are amazing. I am so so happy for you!!  When I read how happy you are it makes me realise even more how wonderful it is  to be able to do this for my dear friends Anita and Gerardo.  I can't wait to make them one of the happiest couples in the world in another 6 months time.

love
sarah


----------



## Sasha B

Sam,

Fantastic that Kirsty is now 13 weeks pregnant and that your little miracles are doing well. I cannot tell you how much joy it brings me to read about your good news. Everything looked so grim in 2005 and now look, your about to become a mummy twice over! So priviledged to have been able to follow your journey.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Sarah & Sasha,
Great to hear from you both, keep pinching myself we are almost 14 weeks pregnant, there's more good news, our 20 week scan due on 13th May Kirsty has re-arranged for 2nd May as it's my 40th Birthday on the 4th, what a birthday present! We are going to find out the sex of the babies, however we have agreed to leave the room so that Kirsty is told first, as she wants to be able to tell us herself awwwwww we cannot wait ! Glad you're doing well Sarah, you're not far behind us and I can assure you if your IP's feel like we do they are on top of the world.  Sasha, you've been with me through some grim times am so happy that you're now witnessing the best outcome possible, I'm wishing you lots of luck and baby dust for your next miracle.
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks Jess,
It's just amazing, as Im sure you will find out one day soon !! Good Luck with your insems, surrogacy is an amazing journey.
xx


----------



## lisabelle

Hi Sam

I haven't been around much lately but I couldn't post on the boards today without leaving a message for you.

How's life on cloud 9 hun?  I bet you still can't believe this is happening!  You deserve this so much hunny and you and Adrian will have permanent smiles on your face when your little ones are born.  Chris and I are still pinching ourselves about Evie 15 months on!

Glad to see that you are all having a great pregnancy, can't wait to see the next scan update.

Lots of love to you Sam

Lisa xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh Lisa,
so good to hear from you hun, we are 17 weeks now, just 8 more days until our next scan I prom ise I will post pics, the twins are eating Kirsty alive ATM... I can't beleive Evie is 15 months old! You're right though I still can't beleive it's happened, we know we are very blessed, you must post an updated picture of Evie next time you're around.
Love to you all
xx xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well we have our anomaly scan tomorrow, cannot wait to see the twins again, we are also going to look around the labour ward, so we shall get to see where our babies will be born, so excited, will post scan pics when I get home on Saturday.
x


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi hun,

really hope things have gone well today. Look forward to hearing all about it. Can't believe how time is ticking by for us all so quickly

love
sarah


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi Jess,

I am feeling exhausted but happy as all is going really well so far. All our scans and tests have come back with great results and my hair and skin are already starting to improve, lol.  Just got a small bump (well, its pushed the flab further out, lol).  Hope everyone is well and having a great ank holiday weekend. 

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks Jess & Sarah and All for thinking of us.... glad ur doing well Sarah and Jess Ive got everything crossed for you...

Well WOW ...Not sure where to start and where to stop LOL I had the most amazing special day of my life on Friday....[xo][xo][xo][xo][xo]

Kirsty had arranged for us to look round the hospital wards before our scan, we saw the labour ward, theatre and post natal ward where our babies will be born and begin their lives with us.

It was just fantastic the midwife and ward sister were both really good, gave us loads of information and answered our questions, the midwife has 'experienced' surrogate babies before and understood our needs and considerations so well it was just brill. Then we made our way up for our scan, I was jumping inside and out !! Outside the scan room were lots of scan pics of babies at different weeks gestation, it was just lovley to see and I wondered about our babies as we waited to go in.

Kirsty's name was called and in we went, I felt like I had been waiting for years for this scan and in a way I suppose I have ....The time since our last scan felt like months, although it had only been weeks LOL.

The radiographer began the babies measurements, Twin 1 first.... as she began all I could see were bits, head circumference, kidneys, stomach, leg bones etc and as she moved bak and forth accross Kirsty's tum little flickers of baby 1 came to view, an arm and kicking legs !! tiny feet and backbone, Twin 1 CRL 15cm.... and all looked ok, phew and delight all in one, my facial expressions must have ranged from bewilderment to ecstasy and tears soon began to fall....[xo][xo][:0]

Onto Twin 2 head circumference, kidneys etc.... and then lots of movement as baby 2 was obviously woken up LOL then rolled over but still away from view as was twin 1 [}] an arm and a little hand and again kicking legs [88] baby 2 all looked ok, again phew and delight, complete joy... sheer emotional heaven.. baby 2 CRL 15cm...

Poor Kirsty hadn't seen much yet and after all the measurements were done the screen was turned so Kirsty could see the babies, I'm so pleased we both got a look at them together, this time they were both lying with their heads to the left, both still transverse, so not moved from their obvious comfy positions on top of each other [:x)]

It was just absolutely the most amazing feeling... seeing them move in real time, watching them in awe, imagining their lil personalities, though I'm already guessing strong willed [88] as yet again they were both facing away from the screen...

Just just just brill... the best birthday pressie ever, the best feeling, all that emotion and joy and sheer happiness not just because all looks ok but that my best friend was lying there serene and carrying the most precious lifes inside her for us...

Little toes, awwwwwwww legs moving like mad as they were disturbed LOL, glimpses of whole babies !! Yipeeeee just WOW WOW WOW...

Scan over and we all sat looking at the pics, just so happy happy happy, I'm especially pleased I asked if it was possible to get a pic of them both on the screen together whilst they are small enough as they seem to be growing at a rate of knots!! After the scan we went for lunch, then back to Kirsty's, Kirsty tried to coax the babies into moving but they wouldn't play ball so mummy never got to feel them this time, but am sure to next visit []

It was just the most wonderfully special time, mind you any time I spend with Kirsty is special, so they are growing mega well, Kirsty looks great and I tell you the bump in real life is just FAB ! so here they are....









TWIN 1









TWIN 2









2 PEAS IN A POD


----------



## Jaq

Hi Sam
Soo glad you had such a fab day, the scans sound just brilliant.

Love Jaq


----------



## SuziT

woh!.  pics are great.  I know how special it was to see our baby at the 20 week scan.  REally delighted things are going well for you all.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Wow hun,

the pics are fantastic !!!!  I am so happy all went well and you got a good luck at the babies. Just think you are now half way through. Not too long before you get to meet them. Get some sleep now, lol as there will be none after they arrive lol

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well it's been a while since I updated, all has been going just fine, we are off for our 26 week scan on Tuesday, 26 weeks ! I can hardly beleive it, we're hoping we get to see the babies faces this time as so far they have never been facing us LOL, will post pics later in the week.


----------



## kezmac

hiya Sam
good luck for your scan tomorrow sweetie. give my love to Kirsty

Kerry
xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well the scan was great !! they spent ages measuring the babies so it was a while before we got to see them, however we finally did, they are both as energetic as ever ! of course they both can't fit on the screen now and were still not facing us; one was face down on it's front and one was lying on it's back, the radiographer tried to get face shots for us and we did see their profiles, was so sweet, also we saw them both opening and closing their mouths, just amazing ! very cute !

They are growing very well and head to rump measure bout 20cm, one baby weighs 2lbs and one 2lbs 4oz, growth wise they are like 26 weeks 5 days !! Kirsty is doing a grand job indeed !! I felt one kick but as ever they were not keen to perform for mummy on order LOL, one scan pic is clearer than the other and they only took one pic of each baby for us this time, anyway here they are.... (I love how you can see a lil hand on each pic)









TWIN 1









TWIN 2


----------



## lisabelle

Well how bootiful do your children look Mummy!  Oh my goodness they are waving at you in the scan photo's.
Sam this is just soooooooo fantastic. Glad I popped on tonight.  Hubby, Evie and I are over the moon for you.  We now how special this pregnancy is and my goodness some tears are gonna be shed when they come into the world.  I think you got one of each there hun    Keep us posted

Lisa


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Fantastic pics hun,

I am so happy for you. Not long before they arrive and you can give them the biggest cuddle ever.

love
sarah

(host surrogate, 26 wks pregnant)


----------



## jayb

Thank you so much for sharing your photos with us, just amazes me everytime I see a scan photo. Just the most amazing thing in the world. So pleased they are both doing so well and good weights too.

Take Care
love 
Jaybxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thank you Jayb, it's more amazing every time we have a scan LOL, wonderful news your sister has offered to be your surro mum, let me know if I can ever help at all.
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Kirsty and I had our 30 week ante natal appt on Tues and were both so pleased to see that the babies have moved, no wonder Kirsty has felt lots of movement and pain and feels like one baby is bearing down.

The babies have grown loads since our 26 week scan, especially Twin 2:

Twin 1 @ 26 weeks:......Twin 1 @ 30 weeks:

HC 256 mms..............HC 280 mms
AC 225 mms..............AC 265 mms
FL 50 mms...............FL 53.7 mms
EFW 1024 gms............EFW 1488 gms



















Twin 2 @ 26 weeks:......Twin 2 @ 30 weeks:

HC 250 mms..............HC 281 mms
AC 225 mms..............AC 265 mms
FL 48 mms...............FL 54 mms
EFW 959 gms.............EFW 1490 gms



















Having spent a few days together, I am more proud of Kirsty than ever, to witness the very essence of what she is doing for us, was just amazing, the bump watching was brill too, so mummy has seen them move lots now...

Really must get a bag packed this weekend!


----------



## Jo

Wonderful pictures, can't believe you only have a few weeks to go !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Bev*

Superb news, really pleased for you all.

Bev xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

well we are now almost 33 weeks, and we have a section booked 10th Sep as babies r now breach, so unless they come before there's only 33 days to go...... if they do decide to come before we'd miss the birth if sections as will never get there in time... so fingers crossed


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well what an amzing day I had on Friday at work, which followed a lovely night out with my work friends. 

Getting up for work on Friday was a strange feeling, knowing that it would be my last day for a while, not cos I would be on holiday, or cos I was ill (last time I was off work for any length of time was when I had cancer and hyst) but knowing it was becuase I am going to be off work as we're about to become parents was just so overwhelming...

I arrived at my desk to find it decorated and covered in baby confetti, cards on my desk and my friends cheered LOL.... after reading the first card from one of my very good friends, who herself has no children after 3 unsucessful IVF attempts I was in tears....

I got a coffee, swtiched on my laptop, read my email and was soon surrounded by my colleagues for my send off speech and good luck wishes... WOW lump in my throat now....

I said very few words, was far too emotional and then everyone watched as I opened our gifts; baby hooded towels, play cubes and soft toys from M&P, tons of clothes and mothercare vouchers for £80 !! I was totally gob smacked !

I sat back at my desk to find more gifts had appeared, from my closest work friends, all of them adorable and wrapped beautifully... more tears..

At 12:30 I was taken off to the pub, the G&T's were flowing and the sun was out... 

Back for a very short afternoon, did some work LOL, sent my last messages, organised my desk and collected up my gifts, said I was leaving and had a mini breakdown, I was so overwhelmed, so happy and so emotional, big hugs from all my friends, tears of complete joy and amazement that this day was here... that I won't see them all again now until I take the babies into work... that I am going to be a mummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................

And why was all this even happening to me, why was I promising to txt my friends with any news and to let them know soon as babies arrive, why was I crying and happy, why was I feeling all I did.... because I met someone who wanted to give me and Ade the greatest gift of all...... to be called mummy and daddy.....

I don't think I can honestly express the words.... I rang Kirsty and told her all about my last day, she had txt me throughout the day, and I so wished she had been there with me, to share this momentous occasion.... that was only possible because of her...

So today I bought the mattresses, made up the cots and placed a soft toy in each cot, ready for our precious miracle babies... just folding the sheets and imagining what's soon to be sleeping in them, made my heart jump..

So all is ready now, we have our 34 week scan on Tues, so I can drive up with no rushing back to work and spend some quality time with my lovely friend, knowing that in 23 days or less, my arms will be empty no longer...


----------



## Jo

Aww Sam what a wonderful post 

Sounds like you had an amazing day 

Enjoy the last few days at home without the screaming, nappies knee high and bottles coming out of your ears   

Enjoy !!!!

love Jo
x  x x


----------



## Tweetiepie

Sam - I wish you all of the bets sweetie - you deserve it!     and a big hug to your amazing surro mummy


----------



## OD2

Sniff sniff waaaail!  What a fabulous day, Sam - I just can't wait to meet your little ones!

Fxx


----------



## cbizzies

Hi My friend - forgot all about this site, but thought I would pop by during these boring hours I seem to be having.  Hope all went well with the scan on Tuesday, and the babies are behaving.  Can't wait for a bit more news.  You know my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Not long now, and those twinnies will be filling your's and Ade's arms with joy ... and nappies .... bottles .... dummies .... muslins .... and oh so much washing.  It will all be worth it though.  Safe travelling tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thankyou All and Carol xx

I am back home after a lovely stay with Kirsty, the scan was gr8, we had a really good radiographer this time who explained much more as she did the scan, one baby has not grown as much as the other one, the doppler showed all is ok, however it means that Kirsty has to be seen again next Tusday to make sure all is going ok, the babies did measure almost exactly the same at the 32 week scan but they now differ and now measure:

Twin 1:
HC = 318 mms (mean)
AC = 285 mms (0.75 sd below mean)
FL = 64 mms (1.00 sd below mean)
EFW = 2136 grams (4lbs 11oz)

Twin 2:
HC = 322 mms (0.25 above mean)
AC = 295 mms (mean)
FL = 67 mms (0.25 sd below mean)
EFW = 2392 grams (5lbs 4oz)

The pictures are not very clear, but here goes.. also the second one looks a bit spookey as you can see the black eye sockets staring out.. I can't wait to meet them, Kirsty says their bags are packed and their welcome to leave NOW LOL


----------



## jayb

nostalgicsam  must be amazing to see your two on the scan. Wishing you all, all the best for a safe delivery and two healthy babies.

With love Jaybxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thankyou all, we are on standby, only 14 days to go ! OMG !! LOL


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Really hope that it all goes well and the babies arrive safely!!
Lx


----------



## nostalgicsam

5 days to go poor Kirsty is really suffering now...


----------



## REDHAY

HI  

Been following your epic journey and just wanted to wish you loads of luck for 5 days time    So exciting, I hope Kirsty is'nt suffering too much  

Hayley


----------



## OD2

I'm so sorry that Kirsty's having such a miserable time - it must be soooo hard to stand by.  I assume you're up visiting full time now?  I'm sure you're doing everything humanly possible to make her feel better, and it's all going to be over very very soon now!

This is SO exciting!

Fx


----------



## lisabelle

Aww Sam I have been howling reading your last few posts!!!  I am sooo happy to hear that your little ones will be making an appearance very soon.  No-one deserves this more than you hunny.  These are gonna be very lucky babies! I know every emotion and feeling that you have at the moment.....it's just so overwhelming.  Can I just give you a tip....wear a vest top underneath your scrubs.  As soon as the babies are born....plonk them in your vest top for skin to skin....it is the perfect bonding moment, and a wonderful introduction for the babies to their MUMMY!  I regulary done this for the first few weeks...it's the most amazing feeling in the world.  Can't wait to hear your first post as a Mummy,.  I kept alot of people waiting for the post on Evie's arrival as we stayed in hospital for a few days.  Good luck my darling and enjoy every second of being a Mummy.
I am thrilled for you 

Lisa


----------



## Siobhan1

I love reading about your journey.

Only 2 more sleeps until you meet your precious babies!!

Will be thinking of you all on Wednesday! Don't forget to announce it in the Birth announcement section! 

xx


----------



## Suzie

for wednesday 

I can't wait to hear all about it  

xxx


----------



## Jo

Wishing you bags of happiness , can't wait to hear about your first touch, cuddle, well everything really  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jaq

OMG Sam, your babies are so very nearly here. I'm so excited for you, hope all goes smoothly and those first cuddles are even better than you have ever dared to dream. 
Hugs to you all

Love Jaq


----------



## *Bev*

I'm SO excited for you, can't wait to hear your news.

I've loved reading your updates and hope you'll find the time ( !!) to let us have updates once your settled.

Bev xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi all,
sorry first chance I've had to update, Holly Eve and Amber Poppy were born on 4 Sep at 16:56 and 16:57 both weighing 5lbs 10oz, Holly was very jaundice and we were in hospital for 6 days, Kirsty sadly had to have an emergency section in the end as her waters broke and she had placenta abruption, she is doing well now, will get back and update more when I can
xx


----------



## Milly40

*Wow they are just beautiful  ...congratulations to you and your DH, and hope Kirsty makes a speedy recovery.... 

love Milly *


----------



## Jo

*Congratulations to you all !!

You must be over the moon.
Welcome to the world
Holly & Amber 
    

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x *​


----------



## Blu

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## SuziT

congratulations,  your daughters are absolutely gorgeous.  

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Jaq

Congratulations  
Your girls are just adorable. Enjoy!!
Best wishes to Kirsty, hope she is doing OK, she is a real star  

Love and hugs
Jaq


----------



## Ajax

Wonderful News!!!

Many, Many Congratulations to you all on the safe arrival of Holly and Poppy!

They are just perfect - enjoy every second.

Love

Amanda and Co
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh my goodness they are perfect hunny. Congrats to you all. Sam, you and Adrian must be speechless. A perfect ending to a wonderful surrogacy journey.........i am truly thrilled.

Love to all

Lisa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations to you all- they are beautiful
L x


----------



## kara76

i have followed you story and wow what beautiful daughters you have

you have given many many ladies hope


----------



## wishing4miracle

congrats to you lovey  

hayley


----------



## Siobhan1

Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous baby girls!

Welcome to the world Holly & Amber

​
I hope Kirsty is making a speedy recovery xx


----------



## cbizzies

Congratulations my friend!!!  I know I have said it many a times in many ways, but was on here having a mosy during my lunch hour, and thought I might like to Congratulate you one more time lol.

Hope you got on well this morning ...  was praying for you.

Give the girls a hug and kiss from me.  And while you are at it, tell them to give their Mum a hug and kiss from me LOL.

Take care.


----------



## Skybreeze

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

On the birth of Holly and Amber.
I am so happy for you both!

Natalie xxxxx
​


----------



## Freckles

Congratulations to you both on becoming a mummy and daddy - they look gorgeous.


----------



## jayb

Dear Sam

Firstly thank you so much for sending your journey with us all. Secondly I am so happy for you now you have your beautiful girls, what pretty pretty names.
Just enjoy!!

Lots of love to you all, Kirsty is just amazing and I so hope that I too can write a journey like that one day.

Jaybxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Jayb thanks for your kind words, I've got everything crossed for you and your journey hun.
x


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi hun,

thanks for the lovely message!!  Your little angels are absolutely perfect and so beautiful. Hope the sleepless nights aren't too bad, lol.
You have lots of wonderful times ahead of you, and I am sure you will enjoy every second. There really are no words to describe what it feels like to be a mummy or daddy, and I am sure you are still on cloud nine.
Just seeing how happy it makes our IP's, makes it all worthwhile for us surrogates.

take care

love


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks Sarah and Michelle,
It is a total dream come true, sleepless nights are a killer but so worth it .. 
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

exactly !! lol


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi all, time for an update, sorry I've not been about much, had a bad couple of weeks; my dad died on 4th Dec, we didn't see him much, my parents were divorced years ago and he beat us as kids, however he was 80, ill and frail, I feel so upset and very guilty as we were due to take the girls for him the weekend after he died... but we never got chance, he never got to see them and it is killing me..... he sent us a christmas card and some money for them and I'm just sat staring at it, crying and feeling oh so sad and bad...

The girls are fine and growing well, but crying a lot prob cos of teething, am also trying to get them into a 4hr feed routine is proving a nightmare ! me thinks they will never ever go more than 3 and a half hrs inbetween feeds!

Amber now weighs 11lbs 2oz and Holly 10lbs 4 oz according to the HV they are 'perfect' growth wise  so they should be with all the feeding ! Been trying to post some pics for a while, but finally here we go... (my nephew adores them !! )









Holly 'dolly' with her dolly 









Amber 'dubbie' happy when fed ! :mrgreen: (dubbie is my nickname for her it's a cross between darling and bubby)









Tandem one handed feeding !! :?









zonked out after said tandem one handed feed :wink:









gawd I look awful with my nephew joe joe and amber









I only have eyes for daddy ....









we love our play gym 









in bed but not asleep !!


















Little Red Riding hoods 









Joe Joe just loves them !


















chillin with Holly









I want to hold her I want to hold her ! here you go Joe xx

I'm not feeling very christmassy and thankfully the girls are too young to understand death or christmas, just got to get through the funeral on Weds 17th, then through christmas...


----------



## Jo

Sam your daughters are gorgeous !!!.

I am so sorry to hear about your dad, it is so sad when someone passes on, and at Christmas, it must be very hard, just take care and look after yourself.

Thinking of you

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so sorry to hear about your Dad, but little ladies are cuties
L x


----------



## SuziT

sorry to hear about your dad.

Your daughters are absolutely gorgeous.  I was never able to get my wee man to feed every 4 hours until we started weaning him.  Good luck!!.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Siobhan1

So sorry about your dad  

Your baby girls are gorgeous!


----------

